
Canonical’s Mark Shuttleworth on dueling open-source foundations - bretpiatt
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/29/canonicals-mark-shuttleworth-on-dueling-open-source-foundations/
======
yomritoyj
Isn't this a bit ironical coming from the creator of Ubuntu that provided a
foundation dueling Debian?

As a user I see myself as a gainer from the Debian/Ubuntu or GCC/Clang duels.

